# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Goca, a ua dini vlerën meshkujve shqiptarë?

## Albo

Meqenese beteja e sekseve shqiptare ka filluar ne forum, per tu paraprire kerkesave per nje teme te ngjashme me ate poshte kesaj, po hap edhe kete teme ekskluzivisht per anetaret e seksit femer ne forum. Pa u zgjatur shume, pyetjet per gocat jane:

Cila eshte pershtypja e krijuar per meshkujt shqiptare?
A kane ata te krahasuar me meshkujt jo-shqiptare?
Ju ke preferoni, dhe pse?

Perpara se te pergjigjeni kini parasysh se me "mashkull shqiptar" kam parasysh, babain, vellain, te dashurin, te fejuarin, burrin, shokun, kolegun etj etj. Pra mos u kufizoni ne pergjigjen tuaj.

Shprehni mendimin femeror me poshte.
Albo

----------


## Enola

Pse kane vlera :djall sarkastik:

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Enola_ 
> *Pse kane vlera*


Postuar me pare nga Albo :
*Perpara se te pergjigjeni kini parasysh se me "mashkull shqiptar" kam parasysh, babain, vellain, te dashurin, te fejuarin, burrin, shokun, kolegun etj etj. Pra mos u kufizoni ne pergjigjen tuaj.*

Po nese ti nuk i ke njohur kurre vlerat e ketyre ne listen e mesiperme ....... eshte shume e mundur te jesh rritur ne jetimore.

Ose ke ngrene nje luge corbe te prishur dikur dhe do e vjellesh per tere jeten.

----------


## Enola

Djale i dashur mos u irrito kaq shume...
mendimi im nuk vjen as nga corbe e prishur dhe as nga jetimorja, nqs ti nuk kupton eshte paksa ironik...
nejse kur te rritesh edhe ca...
edhe pse nuk doja te thoja kete ne fillim por ajo fjalia e shkurter te shkon shume per shtat
pak me respekt per femrat

----------


## Euro_Gurl16

te tere jane  te ndryshem...sic jane tere njerezit e kesaj bote.
s'ka ndonje ndryshim se jane shqiptare.

----------


## Esperanca

Une pervete kam ikur e vogel nga Shqiperia, dhe te theme te drejten nuk kam pasur ndonje pershtypje te mire per meshkujt shqiptar. Kam pershtypjen qe djemte shqipo jan controlling, dhe mendojne se ate jan superior to girls.  Po gjithmone kam pasur pershtypjen qe ate kan qene gentlemen dhe kavaljer. Por kur shikoj keta djemte shqip ne USA qe jan legena nuk di ca te mendoj.

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Esperanca_ 
> *Une pervete kam ikur e vogel nga Shqiperia, dhe te theme te drejten nuk kam pasur ndonje pershtypje te mire per meshkujt shqiptar. Kam pershtypjen qe djemte shqipo jan controlling, dhe mendojne se ate jan superior to girls.  Po gjithmone kam pasur pershtypjen qe ate kan qene gentlemen dhe kavaljer. Por kur shikoj keta djemte shqip ne USA qe jan legena nuk di ca te mendoj.*


legena? hahahaha e fort kjo kisha kohe pa e degjuar kete fjal. nejse une mendoj se djemt shqiptar i kuptojn vajzat shqiptare me shume se te huajt.. dhe me pelqejn qe jan pak me fanatiker dhe xhelozer e "possessive".

----------


## FierAkja143

Nuk ka te bej çfar eshte nje mashkull, Shqipetar apo jo.  Ajo qe ka rendesi eshte qe te jet njeri me prezenc, seriozitet & te bej per familjen e ti.  Meshkuj te till nuk ka shum po me sa kame par Shqipetar te till ka plot.
Po te marr si shembull babain tim, edhe mos te njifja as nje mashkull tjeter Shqipetar do thosja qe ne te vertet Shqipetaret jane me te mirit nga te gjith ne bot, por ok nuk eshte tamam keshtu se ka dhe nga ata Shqipetar qe ju a ben ligjin ne Shtepi gruaja, rin ter diten ne per kafenera & as qe ju intereson ça bejn femiet dhe gruaja e tyre ne shtepi.  E mira eshte qe Shqipetar te till nuk jane shum se te shumtit e meshkujve Shqipetar kane seder dhe kjo eshte gjeja Nr.1 qe duhet te ket nje burr.
Shqipetaret kane nje gje te keqe e cila eshte pak si me shum e theksuar, ajo eshte qe jane pak (shuuuuuum jo pak....anyway) fanatik dhe me e bukura ne familjen time eshte qe fanatiku nuk eshte babai im (si do ishte normalja) por vellai i cili eshte 20 dhe nuk eshte rritur ne Shqiperi.

Anyway sa per krahasimin e shqipetarve me meshkujt e tjer jo-shqipetar, do thoshja qe personaliteti nuk ka te bej me nga eshte nje njeri, por si e thash dhe me lart shqipetaret jane pak si me te vecant nga te tjeret sepse kane seder te fort gje qe nuk e shikon shum tek nje grek apo nje amerikan.

Une po te binte rrasti te zgjidha b/f midis nje shqipetari dhe nje te huaj do preferoja shqipetarin se eshte gje tjeter te komunikosh me nje njeri nje gjuhen e nenes dhe tjeter te flasesh greek apo english.  Por ok nuk jame dhe u know "o shqipetar o as nje tjeter"  sepse kame njofur persona jo-shipetar dhe me kane lene pershtypje te mira fare  :buzeqeshje: 


Alda.

----------


## PINK

shqiptaret jane si shpirt ...

----------


## Elti...

I lexova shkrimet e juaj e mbas keni dhe te drejte ka dhe djem LIGENA siç i thirren pak me larte por mos harroni qe jeni ju ato qe vini ketej jashte shtetit e ju rritet mendja kushedi se çfare?!!!
e nuk na flisni fare se na ndegjoni kur flasim shqipe, vetem kur prezantohesh me ndonjeren qe i thua qe jam student ateher base ndryshon opinioni (Po per ata qe nuk jane si behet?)  e fillojne te verdallen po kur jane ne shoqeri nuk preferojne te flasin shqip se ofendohen e te flasin italishte(nejse une i vi mbase valles) e kur i shkone ne shtepi ne familje hajde shqip qe flasin hajde. 
E mos harroni qe ne funde te fundit jeni ju qe i beni djemte tju vijne mbrapa mbase valles e bejne mire qe ju lejme kur juve ju rritet mendja kushedi se mos e keni vetem ju? (me falni per shprehjen)
Me respekt Toni ciao

----------


## shkodrane82

Ne pergjithesi mashkulli Shqiptar ka karakter te forte edhe eshte burreror..Gje qe per mua i vecon nga meshkujt e huaj.
MUnd te jete me fanatik ne gjithcka edhe me i mbyllur po te haje dreqi ka lezet ti thuash Burre....e jo ta besh njelloj me nje femer.
Une per vete i respektoj meshkujt qe jane te vendosur edhe ne fjalet e tyre kane burreri kane ate qe kur thuhet ashtu behet.
Une respektin per meshkujt e kam krijuar qysh ke Babi im sepse me te vertete me ka mesu se si ne jete duhet te dallosh ate qe me te vertete duhet te respektosh tek nje burre edhe sesi duhet tja njifesh vlerat.
Per kete jam e lumtur sepse jam me te njejtin person tash 6 vjet edhe do jem shume me shume....
Keshtu qe meshkujt shqiptare i preferoj me shume se cdo mashkull tjeter ne bote...SPo them te behen manjake gjithcka brenda atyre normave te jetes se perditshme....
Ne nje perfundim Meshkujt Shqiptare i respektoj edhe i vlersoj shume sepse me te vertete krijojne familje te forta dhe respekt ne shoqeri....

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Vlerat e meshkujve Shqiptar!
Personalisht mendoj qe gjithe meshkujt shqiptare nuk jane njesoj por ama ate xhelozine dhe fanatizmin e kane ne gjake pothuajse te gjithe!

Si baba, them se per familjen bejne dhe per edukaten e femijeve por pastaj mund te bie ne kontradite se a nuk kujdeset cdo prinder per femijen e vet pa rendsi se nga jane!

Kurse per meshkujt Shqiptare ktu ne Londer ku jam une (cunat e ri shqiptare) kam opinjone jo shume te mira. Kur vjen puna qe kane nje te dashur shqiptare i kerkojne llogari, xheloza, duan te jen ato gjithmone superior etj, kurse kur vjen puna per nje te huaj ja ben ligjin ajo,kto i shkojne mas fijes dhe kto taman mbesin sic u tha me lart, si legena.Ku i ngeli gjithe ai karakter e trimeri qe kishte me nje femer Shqiptare??

Nejse nuk po i fus gjithe me nje thes se ka te ndryshem, nuk po them qe nuk ka cuna qe nuk dijne te repektojne opinjonet e gocave, ose qe i kane horizontet e hapura dhe s'jane aq mendje ceket sa ca.

Elti , ti mos reago ashtu kunder gocave Shqiptare sepse kushedi se ca fjalesh degjojne ato nga cunat Shqiptare qe u vjen turp t'ju flasin. Me ka ndodhur mua kjo, ndryshe nje Shqiptar qe te flet me edukate e ndryshe nje qe thote......o booooo t'ja bej kshu e t'ja bej ashtu (nqs e kupton se ku e kam fjalen).

Perfundimisht them qe kemi cuna plot te mire Shqiptare , te edukuar e te respektushem e qe vdesin per goca Shqiptare vetem duhet ti gjejme se sigurisht qe cunat Shqiptare na kuptojne me mire ne shumicen e ceshtjeve!!

Urime e perqafime nga Sajda!

----------


## BlEdIi

> _Postuar më parë nga Sajda Shkodrane_ 
> *Kurse per meshkujt Shqiptare ktu ne Londer ku jam une (cunat e ri shqiptare) kam opinjone jo shume te mira. Kur vjen puna qe kane nje te dashur shqiptare i kerkojne llogari, xheloza, duan te jen ato gjithmone superior etj, kurse kur vjen puna per nje te huaj ja ben ligjin ajo,kto i shkojne mas fijes dhe kto taman mbesin sic u tha me lart, si legena.Ku i ngeli gjithe ai karakter e trimeri qe kishte me nje femer Shqiptare??
> *


Ne radhe te pare te kerkoi falje qe po citoi nga posti jot,por si cun qe jam dua te te them dy fjal miqesisht per kete paragrafin qe ke shkruar me lart:
Ajo qe ke thene eshte shume e vertet se shikoi dhe shoket e mij dhe ata qe njof qe bejn te njejtin veprim POR e rendesishmja qe ti dhe te tjerat duhet ta dini eshte:
Nje njeri qe te kerkon llogari dhe behet xheloz per ty te do vertet,kurse nje njeri qe se can koken per ty as te pyet e as i behet vone se ku ke qene e ku e ke kaluar naten.
Dhe nuk duhet llogjikuar ashtu persa i perket se kush do bej ligjin por qe te ket nje konsensus dhe te meren vesh.
Dhe po te bej nje pyetje :i ngrysur: jo te pergjigjesh po vetem mendoje me gjere ne vetvete pergjigjen)
Ti do i kerkoje llogari nje njeriu qe nuk e doje dhe qe nuk te intereson apo nje njeriu qe te intereson dhe qe e do vertet,dhe xheloze per ke do beheshe per ate qe e do apo ate qe nuk e do?

Dhe nje here mos ma mer per keq kete post te lutem!

Miqesisht Bledi

----------


## EXODUS

une do te pajtohesha me mendimin e anetarit te mesiperm por do  te shtoja dicka tjeter qe ka te beje me menyren se si vajzat shqi[tare sillen jashte shtetit. ky mendim i im vjen nga nje eksperience personale e nje mikes time. Vajzat shqipe harrojne se menyra se si nje mashkull shipetar eshte rritur, do te ndikoje ne te ardhmen e familjes se tij krahasuar me te hujt te cilet nuk kane patur mangesi te ardhurash apo nje jete te veshtire ashtu si shqiptari. Mjaft shqiptare ne vendin ku banoj kane mundur te krijojne bizneset e tyre, po ashtu te kene shtepite e tyre personale, dicka kjo qe eshte teper e admiruar nga te huajt.

----------


## bunny

well une mund te them qe nuk ka pyll pa derra edhe njeriu nuk mund te vleresohet nga origjina.
por cdo mashkull ka te beje nga rritja e familjes..ka familje qe o erdhi babi te gjithe ne kembe etj etj..dmth rreskpeti i burrit edhe diskriminimi i gruas etj.
une per vete ne dere e mbrenda familjes vlerat jane teper te larta aq shume saqe nuk kane ku te vjne me.rraca jone sado e eger nga nejra ana por nga ana tjeter jemi te ngrohete edhe kemi zemer.ketu ne uk 1/2 e gocave qe ikin nga familja ikin nga rrahjet e babit ose por-dhunimet nga ato.po prap sikur thahse nuk ka pyll pa derra.por sa do te keq te jemi nuk mendoj qe babai mund te arrisi deri aty(babai shqip)se i huaji i ka bere.por ka te beje qe une kam ikur goxha e vockel nga shqip edhe nuk e di realitetin aq shume atje.po ashtu edhe per vellezerit qe kam mund te them qe i vleresoj shume.
por po te filloj te flas nga dera edhe jashte per meshkuj nuk di ca te them...sinqerisht ...ti shaj ???nuk ma ben zemra pasi vetem nga 1 paragjykohen te gjithe.
por ti krahasoj me te huaj...une meshkujt i shoh nga gjinia jo origjina...por vetem mund te them qe i huaji eshte i huaj edhe shqip eshte shqip..si me thene e bardha e bardhe e zeza e zeze,nuk ke ne bote si ti krahasoshe....se jane 2ngjyra teper ndryshe.
por per kaq cuna shqip qe njoj rrusha jne...edhe ylla bote...por njoh edhe disa plera...qe ju vjen era nga larg...
muahhh pucii all

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga Enola_ 
> *Djale i dashur mos u irrito kaq shume...
> mendimi im nuk vjen as nga corbe e prishur dhe as nga jetimorja, nqs ti nuk kupton eshte paksa ironik...
> nejse kur te rritesh edhe ca...
> edhe pse nuk doja te thoja kete ne fillim por ajo fjalia e shkurter te shkon shume per shtat
> pak me respekt per femrat*


SE DIME SE KU FILLON DHE KU MBARON RESPEKTI DO TE THOJA SE JU KERKONI PAK SI SHUME RESPEKT NUK E DI NESE E KENI MERITUAR FLAS NE PERGJITHESI

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga Euro_Gurl16_ 
> *te tere jane  te ndryshem...sic jane tere njerezit e kesaj bote.
> s'ka ndonje ndryshim se jane shqiptare.*


E SI SHPJEGOHET QE KETU NE GJERMANI DY GJERA I KARAKTERIZON SHQIPETARET AGRESIV DHE SEXI :buzeqeshje:

----------


## paolo

> _Postuar më parë nga Enola_ 
> *Pse kane vlera*


O Enola nese do ta kuptosh nese djemte shqiptare kane vlera,te keshilloj te lexosh pak ate temen tjeter "çuna,a ua dini vleren femrave shqiptare"dhe ne veqanti te keshilloj te lexosh postimin e Wolf pawer. Ndoshta atehere do te kuptosh nese djemte shqiptare kane vlera.
ciao gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Pergjigje Bledit!!
Bledi po dakort jam me mendimin tend se une personalisht do i kerkoja llogari dhe do interesohesha per nje njeri qe e dua, por eshte halli qe perderisa je me nje njeri duhet te kesh besim tek ai/ajo apo jo pa rendsi se nga jane!

Nuk po them qe mos te jen xheloza ose fanatike se ne kte e kemi ne gjake gjithe por jo te sillen me femra Shqiptare ndryshe e me te huaja ndryshe kur vjen puna te respketi ose xhelozia . Dhe nje gje tjeter qe me be pershtypje eshte qe kur vjen puna qe njohin nje femer shqiptare duhet te interesohen shume se me ke ka qene, sa lidhje ka pasur etj kurse kur po martohem te te huaja qe s'kane lene gje pa bere po krenohen karshi familjes ose shoqerise!! 

Pastaj ashtu sic tha Bunny ke cuna Shqiptare qe ke qef ti njohesh ke dhe disa qe ti vjen turp edhe ti shohesh!!

Thjesht dhe une opinjonin tim po them kshu qe mos i merni per te keq ose si ofendim!!

Me respekt Sajda!!!

----------


## Elti...

Elti , ti mos reago ashtu kunder gocave Shqiptare sepse kushedi se ca fjalesh degjojne ato nga cunat Shqiptare qe u vjen turp t'ju flasin. Me ka ndodhur mua kjo, ndryshe nje Shqiptar qe te flet me edukate e ndryshe nje qe thote......o booooo t'ja bej kshu e t'ja bej ashtu (nqs e kupton se ku e kam fjalen). 

Pershendetje sajda :
Ke te drejte edhe ti por une nuk u shpreha ne ate menyre qe ti e kuptove e kisha fjalen qe vajzat shqiptare e kane si me zore me then qe jam shqipe po ashtu na ndothe edhe neve ndonjeher e eshte nje difekt i pergjithshem kshuqe kam pak per te then qe te gjithe kabojme si bjem e vajza.

ciao me respekt TonY

----------

